# HSBC Bank, Manchester - May 09



## ThenewMendoza (May 29, 2009)

A chance find in Manchester by me, Sal, Fairygirl, Sheep2405, Meliorama and Over. Saw the building, thought, that's marvellous, peeked through the windows and thought 'that's a bank, disused'. 20 minutes later we were inside and what a place to stumble into. It's stunning, really it is.

I know nothing of its history other than the fact it was built in the 1930s, but it's a bank in the middle of Manchester ffs, was lol.

Pics. 























































M


----------



## vmlopes (May 29, 2009)

ooooooooooohhhh what a find, great pics...........all those open windows


----------



## thompski (May 29, 2009)

HSBC left this building last year according to one source. It was built in the 1930s as the Midland Bank Manchester office. It was designed by Edwin Lutyen's in the art deco style of the period (his other structure in the city is the war memorial), in the shape of a ziggurat (a popular element of the style) and is very tower like in form. The sculptures around the roof were designed by J Ashton Ford.

Rather then post another report, I shall post my photographs in this thread. A real nice place, a good end to what has been an excellent several months living in Manchester! Visited with j3bu and bungle (though bumped into spark and laudyx on the way). 

_
























_​


----------



## smileysal (May 30, 2009)

Ooooooooh this was an ace find, absolutely loved it. Even Fairygirl was impressed and it takes a lot to impress that young lady. 

Here's a few of my pics.

On the top floor, this place was used to collect rainwater - I think lol.





Some of the art deco that was inside.





Those stairs!





View over Manchester





Looking down to Piccadilly Station





And last one from me 



Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sheep2405 (May 30, 2009)

My Photo's


----------



## james.s (May 30, 2009)

Wow! That's mind blowing! Shame it is left like this, it seems in good nick. Nice explore folks


----------



## sheep2405 (May 30, 2009)

Wont be like this for long, I did a post on this earlier in the week, but took it down because more people wanted to go in, work is due to start this week, and they are converting it to mixed use, the H&S certs were there and all the plans ready to go, it was just a very lucky that we happened to be walking past when we did.


----------



## james.s (May 30, 2009)

Oh right, it will be a very good starting point for whatever it is being converted to. I hope they keep the nice stonework and some of the decor. That safe would make a nice cafe!


----------



## L3AN (May 30, 2009)

Feck that is one gorgeous building, I love portland stone and the safe is incredible - any got a high res of it? - my desktop is crying out for it!


----------



## nutnut (May 30, 2009)

SENSATIONAL!!!

Is it just me or has that bank been used in a film before? looks very familiar to me and i have never been to Manchester, so definitely haven't been in it before 

Thanks for sharing folks, very jealous of that one


----------



## smileysal (May 30, 2009)

Just a few more from me. 

The clock in the main banking hall.





Wood paneling behind where the bank clerks would sit.





Looking down from the mezzanine level










One of the safe doors.










And lastly, the door into the safety deposit area. 



​Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## boxerheaven (May 30, 2009)

very nice pics and very interesting


----------



## 85 Vintage (May 30, 2009)

Very nice, love the architecture in there

Did any who vistied open all the windows?


----------



## sheep2405 (May 31, 2009)

No the windows were open when we got there......


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 31, 2009)

A very, very good set of photos from you all. Looks like a great place to see -those lights are fab


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 31, 2009)

Cracking explore and pics guys, I love all the open windows, you'd think a bank would be a tad more secure lol. 
Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 4, 2009)

Ye Gods, I've only just noticed this thread. What an incredible find!
Fabulous photos, everyone, but Mendo's last and third from last are absolute crackers...no pun intended! 
Lovely work, chaps and maids.


----------



## Krypton (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah what mint place. I wish banks in Hartlepool were like that. I can here the monotonous drone of the "cashier number 1 please" from my office!!!!!!
I also love the safes and keys - an obbsession


----------



## phill.d (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha ha.
That's a great one.
Just happen to find an empty bank and stroll on in.
It looked fun. Geat stuff to photograph in there too guys.
Well done for the cheek of it alone


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jun 4, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ye Gods, I've only just noticed this thread.



It was easy to miss, I should have sexed up the thread title a bit, HSBC Bank conjures up a depressing image. 

M


----------



## wolfism (Jun 5, 2009)

That must be a first ... exploring a Lutyens building. He (figuratively) wrote the book on solid "establishment" architecture like this, and the detailing here is beautiful. I like the outline of the building - the set-backs make it look like a shrunken Manhattan skyscraper.


----------



## Beermonster (Jun 5, 2009)

Fantastic pictures. I love the banking hall.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 6, 2009)

bloody hell thats very impressive not just the decor and condition i would have though it would still be tight but just wow for the features very nice indeed :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## FreeToRoam (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent shots. The place looks so impressive with all that stone and polished wood. Nice to see somewhere that is not all smashed to bits.


----------



## escortmad79 (Jun 6, 2009)

What a fantastic explore!!!!! Stunning, stunning building!!!


----------



## Potter (Jun 6, 2009)

That is fantastic! Love the look of the place. That deposit box room is awesome. Would make a fantastic Wetherspoon.


----------



## Bad wolf (Aug 22, 2009)

The pictures are great!!Would have loved to see this building in the flesh.


----------



## Runner (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome stuff - some great shots there.
Love the idea of exploring a bank!


----------



## double-six (Aug 23, 2009)

I love the safes & vault. What a shame they weren't full of money


----------



## smileysal (Aug 23, 2009)

Just found some more info on HSBC Bank lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midland_Bank_building,_King_Street,_Manchester

And loads of info on the guy who built it - Edwin Lutyens

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edwin_Lutyens

Excellent 

 Sal


----------



## freebird (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow what a great find! A fantastic explore, we are soo envious! Well done.


----------

